# Girl refuses marriage, killed by lover



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 23, 2009)

> MUMBAI: A youth attempted suicide after stabbing a girl to death after she refused his marriage proposal in a north west suburb, police said on
> Monday.
> Pratiksha Hatim was stabbed multiple times in the stomach and neck near her residence in suburban Andheri by Kumar Hansora (24) yesterday night, police said.
> 
> ...



SOURCE: *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Cities/Girl-refuses-marriage-killed-by-lover/articleshow/4686723.cms


----------



## max_demon (Jun 23, 2009)

very bad , only stabbed . i would burn alive


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 23, 2009)

max_demon said:


> very bad , only stabbed . i would burn alive



u wud burn her alive or urself??


----------



## max_demon (Jun 23, 2009)

her


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 23, 2009)

chill chill...u failed in love or what??


----------



## Coool (Jun 23, 2009)

hehehe


----------



## iinfi (Jun 23, 2009)

max_demon said:


> her



ur head in its place?? 
r u insane?


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2009)

max_demon said:


> very bad , only stabbed . i would burn alive



+1
Hahaha!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2009)

better start searching for a new one...y waste life


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 24, 2009)

.





max_demon said:


> very bad , only stabbed . i would burn alive



Well the opposite thing happened near one of my relative's house 3 years back. Girl was burnt alive at about 2 am by the boy coz the boy wasn't wanting to get married to her but she was insisting for that. Her dead body was found half burnt in the morning...


----------



## max_demon (Jun 24, 2009)

^^great , i will meet the boy in hell to congragulate him


----------



## Ecstasy (Jun 25, 2009)

Fatality!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 25, 2009)

n00b lovers


----------



## confused (Jun 25, 2009)

max_demon said:


> ^^great , i will meet the boy in hell to congragulate him


u seem to hate girls too,
that makes two of us.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 25, 2009)

Some thing like this happend to a girl near my house.

The girl wanted to marry a boy who got a decent job of 20000rs P.M. in Hyderabad. But boys parents agreed to this proposal. But girls parents refused. The gril tried to get away from the house. But her father caught her when she was leaving and stabbed her with a rod in anger. The poor girl died. That b*astard burnt her body in barren land without completing any rituals. She used to be very geneous and friendly with me. F*uck these insolant b*asterds.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 25, 2009)

^^


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 25, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Some thing like this happend to a girl near my house.
> 
> The girl wanted to marry a boy who got a decent job of 20000rs P.M. in Hyderabad. But boys parents agreed to this proposal. But girls parents refused. The gril tried to get away from the house. But her father caught her when she was leaving and stabbed her with a rod in anger. The poor girl died. That b*astard burnt her body in barren land without completing any rituals. She used to be very geneous and friendly with me. F*uck these insolant b*asterds.



Was he a father or a butcher?


----------



## swordfish (Jun 26, 2009)

confused said:


> u seem to hate girls too,
> that makes two of us.


 
Are you Gay? lolz


----------



## confused (Jun 26, 2009)

swordfish said:


> Are you Gay? lolz


no, i just happen to hate sluts.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 26, 2009)

confused said:


> no, i just happen to hate sluts.



You claim all girls to be sluts? D'oh...


----------



## sanyaldk (Jun 26, 2009)

stupid boy victim of love n frustration. wasted his life...


----------

